# لأول مرة عالمياً: الخطوط القطرية تُسير أول رحلة بالغاز الطبيعي !



## جاسر (10 يناير 2010)

نفّذت الرحلة طائرة من طراز 'إيرباص أ340-600'، التي انطلقت من مطار جاتويك لندن لتحطّ في الدوحة أمس الأول، مستخدمة مزيجا من الكيروسين المصنع من تحويل الغاز إلى سوائل ووقود الكيروسين التقليدي المستخرج من النفط، الذي طورته شركة 'رويال دتش شل' (RDSB.LN).



أعلنت الخطوط الجوية القطرية أنها سيّرت أولى رحلات الركاب التجارية في العالم باستخدام وقود مستخرج من الغاز الطبيعي، مسجلة بذلك إنجازا في إطار جهود قطاع الطيران الرامية إلى تقليص تبعية أسطوله للوقود المستخرج من النفط.
ووفقاً لما أفادت به الناقلة الجوية في بيان لها أرسل عبر البريد الإلكتروني مساء الأحد، نفّذت الرحلة طائرة من طراز 'إيرباص أ340-600'، انطلقت من مطار جاتويك لندن لتحطّ في الدوحة أمس الأول، مستخدمة مزيجا من الكيروسين المصنع من تحويل الغاز إلى سوائل ووقود الكيروسين التقليدي المستخرج من النفط، الذي طورته شركة 'رويال دتش شل' (RDSB.LN).
وصرّح أكبر الباكر، الرئيس التنفيذي للخطوط الجوية القطرية، في البيان 'تعتبر هذه الرحلة السباقة الخطوة الأولى على طريق توفير الوقود البديل لشركات الطيران'.
ويتوقع أن تتصدر قطر الدول المنتجة للكيروسين المصنع من تحويل الغاز إلى سوائل، عندما يبدأ الإنتاج التجاري سنة 2012.
جدير بالذكر أنّ شركتَي 'شل' و'قطر للبترول' تبنيان حالياً أكبر محطّة لإنتاج الكيروسين المصنع من تحويل الغاز إلى سوائل في قطر الغنية بالغاز.
ومن المقرر أن تنتهي المرحلة الأولى من 'مشروع اللؤلؤة' لتحويل الغاز الطبيعي إلى سوائل، الذي يقع في 'مدينة راس لفان الصناعية'، بحلول نهاية العام المقبل.
وذكر البيان أنّ المنشأة ستنتج مليون طن تقريباً من الكيروسين المصنع من تحويل الغاز إلى سوائل كلّ سنة بدءا من عام 2012، وهي كمّية تكفي لتشغيل طائرة تجارية على مسافة 500 مليون كيلومتر.
من جانبه، أكّد عبدالله بن حمد العطية، رئيس الوزراء القطري وزير الطاقة والصناعة، في البيان أنّ هذا الإنجاز يعزز مكانة قطر كعاصمة صناعة تحويل الغاز إلى سوائل'.
يذكر في هذا الإطار أنّ عدداً من الشركات الجوية، بما فيها 'فيرجن اتلانتيك' و'كونتينانتال ايرلاينز' (CAL) و'الخطوط الجوية النيوزيلندية' (AIR.NZ)، اختبرت أنواع الوقود الحيوي في رحلاتها التجارية.
ففي ديسمبر الماضي، نجحت 'الخطوط الجوية النيوزيلندية' في الرحلة التجريبية التي تمّ تشغيلها بالوقود الحيوي من الجيل الثاني، لتكون بذلك الرحلة التجريبية الأولى في العالم التي تستخدم وقوداً حيوياً من نوع 'جاتروفا'؛ وقد تلتها شركة 'فيرجن اتلانتيك' التي سيّرت رحلة تجريبية في مطلع العام الحالي، والتي استخدمت لهذا الغرض مزيجاً من زيت جوز الهند وزيت باباسو المستخرج من الجوز.
بيد أنّ 'الخطوط الجوية القطرية' تدّعي أنّها الناقلة الجوية الأولى التي سيّرت رحلة ركاب تجارية باستخدام الكيروسين المصنع من تحويل الغاز إلى سوائل.
وكان وقود الطائرات المصنع من تحويل الغاز إلى سوائل، الذي يحتوي على الكيروسين المصنع من تحويل الغاز إلى سوائل بنسبة 50 في المئة، قد اعتُمد بشكل كامل وغير مشروط كوقود آمن للطيران المدني من قبل 'الجمعية الأميركية للاختبارات والمواد' في الشهر الماضي.


*****


المصدر: جريدة الجريدة


----------



## virtualknight (18 يناير 2010)

نجاح وفكرة عربية رائدة


----------



## عماد المشهداني (19 يناير 2010)

خطوة جريئة تستحق الاعجاب
تحياتنا للخطوط الجوية القطرية
​


----------



## zaki5555 (20 يناير 2010)

خطوة جيدة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا جاسر على الخبر


----------



## سمير شربك (28 يناير 2010)

معروف أن قطر تحو ي أكبر احتياطي للغاز الطبيعي بالعالم 

والفكرة ممتازة للتوفير


----------



## اكرم تويج (31 يناير 2010)

فكرا ممتازه


----------



## اسامة القاسى (8 فبراير 2010)

هكذا تكون الهندسة " التفكير فى حلول واساليب جديدة دائما "
شكرا جزيلا على الخبر


----------



## طالبة عمانية (11 فبراير 2010)

مـشكور على الموضوع

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

